# First Smoked Oysters



## db28472 (Jan 17, 2014)

I got a peck of fresh N.C. Oysters and decided to try smoking them.  After shucking them, I "blanched" them by putting them in a strainer then setting that in boiling water for 1 minute, then setting them in an ice bath to stop the cooking.  I read somewhere that this would firm them up a bit.  I put them back on the half shell then sprinkled some Paul Prudhomme seafood spice on them. 













image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Jan 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Jan 17, 2014





Into the smoker with 2 1/2 oz. of pecan set at 225.  I checked them at 30 minutes and they were still not firm.  Went another 20 minutes then pulled them off. Squirted some fresh lemon juice on them. They were really good.  I think I would buy fresh pre-shucked next time, although putting them on the shell kept them very moist.












image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Jan 17, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 18, 2014)

Well how delicious and fantastic to see! Fantastic job!

Now I want to eat some oysters!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That looks just lovely!!!

Thanks for sharing!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## backyardboss (Jan 24, 2014)

Those look great.

I've cut some corners of time and effort when doing mine by saving the shells from a previous steam or raw shuck. Boil the shells, making sure they are clear of all food bits and store them once dry.

Buy the pre-shucked pint or quarts and drain them, a quick poach as you mentioned then into the cleaned shells and onto the smoke, grill or just raw on the half shell. Occasionally someone will catch on, but not very often!

Just an idea.


----------



## db28472 (Jan 25, 2014)

That's a great idea. I guess I'll have to shuck the next batch too then keep the shells.  Thanks.


----------



## mark1 (Mar 27, 2014)

My wife picked up a couple dozen oysters for me yesterday, and I decided to smoke them today. Your post looks like a good way to go, so I think I will try the blanching, then season and smoke. Thanks!


----------



## beeflover (Mar 27, 2014)

Those look very good!


----------



## db28472 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks and make sure you post pics! Like Backyardboss suggested, save the nice big shells for future use.  I wish I had, would make it so much easier next time.  Plus, it is easier to get shucked oysters around here out of season.


----------



## mark1 (Mar 29, 2014)

They turned out great! I only used a drop or two of,the hot sauce, as we discovered any more over-powered the flavor. [ATTACHMENT=1225][ATTACHMENT=1226]image.jpg (1,919k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT][/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 29, 2014)

It all looks beautiful!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks really good and tasty....  Love me some good oysters !!

Justin


----------



## db28472 (Mar 29, 2014)

Those look great.  I would be interested in the details of the smoke, i.e. what wood, how much, what temp and how long.  Still a newb and tweaking every smoke I've done to improve things.


----------



## mark1 (Mar 29, 2014)

I set the electric smoker at 225, and let them go for one hour. They had been sprinkled with a couple bottled spices and rubs, after, being blanched for one minute, followed by a nice water bath to,stop the cooking. Then the one hour at 225. Then, spritz with fresh lemon juice, and just a couple drops of hot sauce (this one is like Frank's) for,the whole dozen. Enjoy!


----------

